
Canada is using ancestry DNA websites to help it deport people – VICE News - rbanffy
https://news.vice.com/en_ca/article/wjkxmy/canada-is-using-ancestry-dna-websites-to-help-it-deport-people
======
sadris
Effective and accurate. Not sure why this isn't standard across the world.

------
PocketRep
Deportation in Canada has always been big

